# UGH Monsoon's sick!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just when I thought our vet bills were over! lol I had just dumped about 1200 between the puppies ears crops (400 for my own dogs) and the rest in other medical bills with the other dogs, now monsoon wants to join in!

I am worried though and if he does not show improvement by Monday he is going in. He is coughing and not like kennel cough but I guess is could be, it is more of a hack and throwing up foam. ( he is only throwing up when he gets excited not all the time or we would already be at the vet) His gums are a little pale but not flying to the vet pale but I do not like the look of them. Everything else is fine, he is eating and drinking ok and some lose stool but that looks to be getting better. My dogs do get viruses from time to time because they go to the training center so much and I have boarding dogs so I guess it could be that but I am still worried......

Heart worm bugs me the worst about his cough, I did have the dogs on Heart worm meds for the winter but got a late start this spring. However for him to be coughing from it he would have got it around feb and it is still really cold around here for mosquito's. Maybe I am just paranoid but I think Monday we are going in for a snap test to be sure.

I hate it when they are sick and he is not dying sick but I hate to see him
in discomfort. ok Deb any ideas? He is 8 years old and then I think cancer of something in the lunges and my imaginations runs off. I hate sick dogs!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor guy. I hope it end up nothing serious.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Has he been swimming lately?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

no he hates water and we are in the desert so no water here, i am treating him with some meds because he had the runs and if it was gardia or coccida these meds would take care of that. That is why I am a little worried....


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I didn't realize you had NO water around you...can't imagine that ( 10,000 lakes here lol). Any ways during a certain time in the summer the aglea blooms and if your dog goes swimming it can make them sick for a few days coughing and the runs. Usaually after a good storm the water clears up again.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

we have a irrigation ditch around the block but other than that the next lake is 300 miles away! lol I went to MS and IL and I loved all the water and green!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

You have not seen water or green until you come to Minnesota....It is God's country after all.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

I totally agree with you as I am always paranoid when our pups don't feel well. But don't worry Lisa, I am sure all will turn out fine and he will be his old self soon enough. Sending good vibes to Monsoon.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I really don't think it's heartworm as the conditions just aren't right. You seem to know how it works though. But a snap test will make you feel better and rule that out. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

So how is Monsoon this morning?


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope he is feeling better today Lisa .........


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope he feels better soon Lisa! Could there be a chance of heat stroke at all? Doesn't sound right for it but every dog is different


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

I hope he gets better it does sound like heart worm Hope its nothing


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Monsoon Lisa, I'll get him into the prayer line for sure.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have not been home all day but when I let him out this morning he was still not himself and a little hacking but very lighty.... well see how he feels tomorrow morning. Thanks guys


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

could be the influenza, it has sept my place twice and it pretty nasty, then Lucy started that last week, we put em on some doxycycline and it cleared everyone up every time, seems to be a good drug for virus like coughs, anyway good luck and keep us posted


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

leonard said he looked like he felt better today, so i hope it was just a bug he got. I will post how he does tomorrow


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you feel better Monsoon..hugs and kisses your way.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

we had him out with us last night and his color in his gums was really great and he seemed to have more energy. Still a little soft hack when he got excited but much better than a few days ago, I am thinking he had a bug of some sort but I am going to keep a close eye on him. Thanks guys for the well wishes I will let you know how he does. BTW I am still going to get a snap test done to ease my mind.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Glad to hear he is doing better. I know I can't stand to have my animals ill.


----------

